# CO2 Kit Recomendation



## Mark D (20 May 2015)

I am currently upgrading my Rio 400 tanks (400l model, currently with 4x 54W T5 lights). I currently dose with Easy-life ferts (including EasyCarbo)

For a 2nd phase of this upgrade I am looking into new lighting and a CO2 system to make increase the planting.

For new lighting I am looking at this http://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/aqualumi/5ft-6-t5-silver-aqualumi-aquarium-lighting-pendant.html which would be 6x80W T5s

Can anyone point me in the direction of a good co2 system to use with the proposed set up? I would prefer to avoid DIY systems.

Thanks


----------



## Jose (20 May 2015)

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/complete-co2-systems

This is a link to the kits but they are not perfect for your size tank.

If I were you I would buy separately all the following:

-One up *inline* atomizer. You can also use a reactor if prefered.
-One regulator with integrated solenoid
-one inline bubble counter with secure locks on the ends and a checkvalve (included) like this one: http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...-co2-bubble-counter-with-build-in-check-valve
-one timer
-co2 tubing

Its all in that website which Ive found to be the best value for money.

Note all these are my personal recommendations, gathered from some time of experience in trying to safe money and spending more in the end. With co2 its good to do it the right way from start.


----------



## Jose (20 May 2015)

Actually I just noticed a kit with most of  that in it:

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...plete-aquarium-co2-system-for-tank-up-to-500l


----------



## Jose (20 May 2015)

Mark D said:


> For a 2nd phase of this upgrade I am looking into new lighting and a CO2 system to make increase the planting.


I really recommend you try the light youve got atm. The more light you have the more algae youll suffer if youre a beginner or even intermediate plant keeper.


----------



## EnderUK (20 May 2015)

Flow is very important as well, you're going to want a combine flow rate of 4000 lph give or take. What are you going to have powering all that?


----------



## Mark D (20 May 2015)

EnderUK said:


> Flow is very important as well, you're going to want a combine flow rate of 4000 lph give or take. What are you going to have powering all that?


 
I currently have an Aquamanta EFX 1500U https://fishkeeper.co.uk/product/aquamanta-efx-1500-u-external-filter and an additional circulation pump (not sure on the model). I will be adding an additional internal filter as part of the upgrade.


----------



## EnderUK (20 May 2015)

Mark D said:


> I currently have an Aquamanta EFX 1500U https://fishkeeper.co.uk/product/aquamanta-efx-1500-u-external-filter and an additional circulation pump (not sure on the model). I will be adding an additional internal filter as part of the upgrade.



The 1500 will be enough biological filtration for the tank, don't think you want an internal filter as they're pretty rubbish. Maybe go with another circulation pump or you could look at a centrifugal pump to power an inline diffuser through a second spray bar.


----------



## forever (21 May 2015)

I currently use this http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/co2-and-planting-equipment-32/co2-sets-195/jbl-m603-co2-set-74.html, replaced the co2 bottle with a fire extinguisher as the JBL bottle was £20.00 for 500ml!!, you can set alarms etc etc...


----------



## Mark D (21 May 2015)

forever said:


> I currently use this http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/co2-and-planting-equipment-32/co2-sets-195/jbl-m603-co2-set-74.html, replaced the co2 bottle with a fire extinguisher as the JBL bottle was £20.00 for 500ml!!, you can set alarms etc etc...



I was looking at that or the M1003. How hard is the FE conversion?


----------



## forever (21 May 2015)

Easy the thread is the same, so it was just a case of taking off the horn thingy , screwing the JBL one on and then gaffer taping the handles closed...


----------



## Mark D (21 May 2015)

forever said:


> Easy the thread is the same, so it was just a case of taking off the horn thingy , screwing the JBL one on and then gaffer taping the handles closed...



Good to know.

Does anyone know what the difference between the M603 and M1003 is other than the CO2 cylinder it comes with is?


----------



## Rahms (21 May 2015)

Mark D said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Does anyone know what the difference between the M603 and M1003 is other than the CO2 cylinder it comes with is?



They look exactly the same, and that's the problem with companies like JBL: they charge you those prices _because you'll pay it,_ not because that's what the kit is worth.

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/complete-co2-systems

Those are better quality and cost less.  Read up on CO2 controllers as well, they aren't particularly useful for actually controlling CO2, but they can serve as a failsafe (incase something breaks and CO2 is going _far_ too high)


----------



## Mark D (21 May 2015)

I do like the look of the co2art kits and do work out a lot cheaper. 
If I did get one is there anything I should look out for in getting a FE cylinder.

Also water parameters in my tank are currently PH 8 (8.14 just before lights out and 7.88 just before lights on - I have a seneye so get readings every 30mins) and is kH 14 (24 hours after last water change). 

What should I be aiming for when setting things up?


----------



## Jose (21 May 2015)

Mark D said:


> What should I be aiming for when setting things up?



Around a 1 unit ph drop. So you want the cheapest and most efficient co2 method.


----------



## Mark D (21 May 2015)

Jose said:


> Around a 1 unit ph drop. So you want the cheapest and most efficient co2 method.



Thanks Jose, I had worked out about a 1 to 1.5 drop so good to know I am in the right ballpark


----------



## Rahms (21 May 2015)

Nothing to look out for really.  The one I've got is about 10 years old and was abandoned in a warehouse...


----------



## Mark D (21 May 2015)

FE wise I was thinking about this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281238490297?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Do FEs tend to come full or empty?

Also is it worth getting 2 so I can have one full and one to be refilled/on standby?


----------



## Rahms (21 May 2015)

Anything new should be full. You just want to get the cheapest one you can, if you ring around local suppliers and make it clear its for a fish tank (i.e. not fire safety kit) you can probably get a better deal on an older cylinder. £60 seems a bit steep to me but I've never bought a 5kg...

Lots of people have 2 cylinders, depends on how quickly you can get your refills done. No real point if you can get it done quickly

edit: there are refurbished ones for £45 on ebay. still seems a bit pricey but far better than £60!

Theres also one in cheshire for £35 if you can pick up.  Getting local stuff should always be cheaper because they're heavy. Just don't ring chubb


----------



## Mark D (21 May 2015)

Nice find, I will keep my eyes open for refurbished ones. 

I am leaning towards this http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...quarium-co2-system-for-plated-tank-up-to-500l with an FE or 2 still cheaper than the JBL.


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 May 2015)

save even more money and buy the kit without ph controller which could cause you extra problems


----------



## forever (21 May 2015)

Big clown said:


> save even more money and buy the kit without ph controller which could cause you extra problems


I thought it was a good thing to understand what your PH is doing???


----------



## Mark D (21 May 2015)

forever said:


> I thought it was a good thing to understand what your PH is doing???



I thought the same, plus would be good to have a 2nd source to cross check against the seneye


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 May 2015)

Mark D said:


> I thought the same, plus would be good to have a 2nd source to cross check against the seneye





forever said:


> I thought it was a good thing to understand what your PH is doing???



it is a good thing to understand what your ph is doing but not a good idea to have co2 controlled by one of these. too many other things can change the ph in your tank which can lead to unstable co2 levels and algae


----------



## forever (21 May 2015)

So use a drop checker as well?


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 May 2015)

forever said:


> So use a drop checker as well?


If you want 
I dont anymore because of the large delay in the colour change. now I just use the fish and a ph pen to dial in my co2


----------



## Rahms (21 May 2015)

Big clown said:


> it is a good thing to understand what your ph is doing but not a good idea to have co2 controlled by one of these. too many other things can change the ph in your tank which can lead to unstable co2 levels and algae



just to add to this, there is lag time between injecting more CO2 and your pH dropping: the controller is always playing catchup, causing pH to oscillate between too much and too little, rather than sitting on "just right."


----------

